# A mistake on tip amount?



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hope there's a mistake.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

No mistake there buddy. Be glad that you got a tip 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Broke college student at North Central college. Tuition is at least $25k ++ per year.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

sad


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I think it was a mistake he meant to put $0.02


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Broke college student at North Central college. Tuition is at least $25k ++ per year.


Not so broke if they are ordering take out.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Broke college student at North Central college. Tuition is at least $25k ++ per year.


Dream on. Total cost 52,962 per year plus fees. Having put 4 thru college in the last few years I can tell you that "fees" can add thousands per year.

*Cost of Attendance at North Central College*

Undergraduate students (full time), 2020-2021 Academic Year$ Per semester$ Total yearTuition (12 to 18 credit hours)20,50041,000Freshman orientation fee250 fall term250Transfer orientation fee150 applied to start term150Student activity fee90180Est. room and board (resident, double room)5,89111,782Total26,481 plus applicable fees52,962 plus applicable fees


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I am beginning to think that Uber, DD, and GH, are subsidizing their payout with tips. I will get $4 base on a 3 mile order and will get $3.75 on a 15 mile order. The difference in these were the tips. The 15 mile trip had a $15 tip. I am starting to see this consistently.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Doordash delivery in Richmond area in CA. At least that customer tipped.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> I am beginning to think that Uber, DD, and GH, are subsidizing their payout with tips. I will get $4 base on a 3 mile order and will get $3.75 on a 15 mile order. The difference in these were the tips. The 15 mile trip had a $15 tip. I am starting to see this consistently.


I agree with you on your premise. However, I want to point out that both of these trips are equally as bad. For food delivery to be profitable you really have to look closely at the revenue per mile.

1st trip assuming 0 tip is $4 / 3 miles or *$1.33 per mile*
2nd trip is $18.75 / 15 miles or *$1.25 per mile* (an even lower amount)

Just using your example to demonstrate drivers should get off of just looking at gross payout and focus on profitability of the offers IMHO.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Dream on. Total cost 52,962 per year plus fees. Having put 4 thru college in the last few years I can tell you that "fees" can add thousands per year.
> 
> *Cost of Attendance at North Central College*
> 
> Undergraduate students (full time), 2020-2021 Academic Year$ Per semester$ Total yearTuition (12 to 18 credit hours)20,50041,000Freshman orientation fee250 fall term250Transfer orientation fee150 applied to start term150Student activity fee90180Est. room and board (resident, double room)5,89111,782Total26,481 plus applicable fees52,962 plus applicable fees


@Prius13 could be right and you are right too. Tuition fees are double for out of state students ( including foreign students) )


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> @Prius13 could be right and you are right too. Tuition fees are double for out of state students ( including foreign students) )


Just an fyi, what you are saying only applies to PUBLIC colleges. It has no relevance to PRIVATE colleges. North Central College is a private liberal arts college in Naperville, Illinois.

Either way the dipshit should be tipping the driver who delivered his food.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I agree with you on your premise. However, I want to point out that both of these trips are equally as bad. For food delivery to be profitable you really have to look closely at the revenue per mile.
> 
> 1st trip assuming 0 tip is $4 / 3 miles or *$1.33 per mile*
> 2nd trip is $18.75 / 15 miles or *$1.25 per mile* (an even lower amount)
> ...


The humdinger on the 15 mile trip is that:

1. It takes you out of the zone or to another zone, which means no deliveries.

2. You eat the dead miles to get back in the zone.

Grubhub suddenly changed recently to be in line with DD. And Uber recently changed to be in line with DD. I didn't read the agreements in detail but I am pretty sure they say, we send you what you will be paid, you accept, and we pay what we said. In return, giving them full control on base pay considering tip.

I agree on looking at the profitability of orders. My factors are the restaurant (pickup process and wait times) and total miles. I live in the burbs of Dallas which is spread out.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Talk to a broker with that tip.
There was a person on here that made a post never to tip. 
That person would bank that tip and collect interest on it in 30 years to cash out .


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not so broke if they are ordering take out.


They are broke because they order take out all the time on a broke college student's income/ parents allowance money,


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

oh you makin it rain!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You obviously were delivering to a senior citizen. A twenty cent tip was big money in 1943!


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not so broke if they are ordering take out.


Priorities


----------

